# Wasserverlust durch Bachlauf?



## -LastManStanding- (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Teichprofis hier. Habe einen Gartenteich mit Bachlauf gebaut.  Er ist ca. 6 m² groß an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1,05 meter tief und besitzt eine große Flachwasserzone von ca. 70 cm Breite. Ich besitze einen Druckfilter mit UV und Pumpe von T.I.P mit einer Umwälzung von ca. 2700 Litern pro Stunde. Der Teich hat ca. 2500 Liter.

Der Bachlauf entspringt einem kleinen Wasserfall, dann ca. 1 Meter gerade aus um dann wieder als kleiner Wasserfall an den Steinen herunterzulaufen, dann gehts wieder nen Meter weiter und der Bachlauf fließt dann ins Wasser.

Habe den Bachlauf mit Folie ausgekleidet und zur Verzierung Steine und Kies reingelegt.

Seit ich den Bachlauf installiert habe, habe ich in 24 Stunden (bei kühlem Wetter ohne Sonne) ca. 1 cm Verlust.

Ist das normal?

Wäre euch echt dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.....


----------



## Frank (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust durch Bachlauf?*

Hallo Last... (hast auch einen richtigen Namen?)

*Herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club.* 

1 cm Wasserverlust ist bei einem Bachlauf eigentlich ganz normal.
Zur Sicherheit kannst du aber das Ufer des Bachlaufs nochmal kontrollieren, ob es irgendwo "feuchte" Stellen gibt.

Stell doch mal ein Foto davon ein, dann kann man sich das ein bissel besser vorstellen.  

Weiterhin noch viel Spaß mit deinem Teich und bei uns.


----------



## -LastManStanding- (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust durch Bachlauf?*

Hi!

Ich heiße Tim. Ich schau mal daß ich ein paar Fotos mache und hochlade. Der Teich ist erst seit gestern fertig, die Pflanzen sind noch etwas mikrig...
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!  

Gruß

Tim


----------



## -LastManStanding- (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust durch Bachlauf?*

Hier nun die Bilder vom Gartenteich und vom Bachlauf:

Bitte nicht zuviel erwarten, ist mein erster Teich. Die Fische verstecken sich momentan noch in der Tiefzone, sind noch etwas schüchtern  

 

 

 

 

Kritik und Tipps sind jederzeit erwünscht!


----------



## jochen (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust durch Bachlauf?*

Hallo Tim...

Herzlich Wikkommen hier im Forum...

zunächst mal zu deiner eigentlichen Frage...

Ich finde deinen Wasserverlust durch den Bachlauf als normal anzusehen.

Und nun dazu...



> Kritik und Tipps sind jederzeit erwünscht!



also gut...

Du könntest noch Substrat einbringen , für deine Zwecke würde ich gewaschenen Flussand verwenden und ihn in einer Stärke von etwa 10cm einbringen, gibt wohl ein wenig Nebel im Teich... ,
doch der lichtet sich nach wenigen Tagen wieder und du kannst danach deine Pflanzen aus den Töpfen nehmen und sie direkt in das Substrat pflanzen,
nur die Seerose sollte in einen geschlossenen Behälter (Eimer etc.) in ein Sand-Lehmgemisch gepflanzt werden.

Desweiteren würde ich dir empfehlen deine Folie am Beckenrand zu kaschieren/bedecken die UV Strahlen der Sonne würden sie sonst in wenigen Jahren unbrauchbar machen.

Was mir in deinen Profil aufgefallen ist...

auch wenn es etwas weh tut,
für Koi ist dein Teich alles andere als geeignet,
Volumen und Tiefe des Teiches reichen wirklich nicht für eine artgerechte Koihaltung...

ansonsten gefällt der Teich gut,

also überdenke die Sache mit der Koihaltung nochmal, du wirst ohne Koi sicherlich viel mehr Freude am Teich haben als mit.


----------



## -LastManStanding- (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust durch Bachlauf?*

Hmm momentan hab ich zwei kleine Kois drin in der Größe von 10 cm scheinen sie sich momentan richtig wohl zu fühlen. Gerade erforschen sie die Uferzone. Wenn sie zu groß werden werde ich sie wohl schweren Herzens abgeben müssen. 

Wie lange dauert das denn bis die zu groß werden?

Den Folienrand werde ich versuchen mit flachen Steinen abzudecken.

Die Pflanzen sind momentan zwischen Steinen im Kies eingeklemmt. Die "Töpfe" bestehen aus Naturfasern und lösen sich mit der Zeit auf.


Der Teich sieht kleiner aus als er tatsächlich ist. Die vorgeschriebenen 1000 Liter pro Koi hätte ich locker erfüllt.


----------



## Bombusterestris (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust durch Bachlauf?*

Hallo, 
mein Bachlauf ist ca. 10m lang und dicht bewachsen. Der Wasserverlust täglich beträgt ca 5cm, wenn es richtig heiß ist auch gleich mal 10cm. Ich habe meine ganze Anlage auf Dichtheit überprüft, dass Ergebnis war, es handelt sich um Verdunstung durch die vielen Pflanzen und natürlich auch durch die Sonne.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## -LastManStanding- (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust durch Bachlauf?*

Kann man den UV-Druckfilter nachts ausschalten?

Hab ihn bis jetzt immer durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Frank (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust durch Bachlauf?*

*Hallo,*

und den lässt du auch schön weiter durchlaufen!


----------



## -LastManStanding- (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust durch Bachlauf?*

Habe jetzt eine zeitlang mehrere cm pro Tag Verlust gehabt und habe noch mal meinen Bachlauf auf Herz und Nieren gecheckt. 

Das Problem war der Wasserfall der einfach auf den Steinen viel zu sehr gespritzt hat. Seit ich das Rohr unter Steine in den Bachlauf gelegt habe habe ich fast keinen Verlust mehr.

Man glaubt garnicht was so ein paar Spritzer über Nacht an Verlust bedeuten.

Ansonsten sind noch ein paar große Krebsscheren dazugekommen, Mittlerweile 8 Seerosenblätter, __ Wasserpest, __ Wassersalat und noch eine andere Schwimmpflanze deren Name mir jetzt nicht einfällt *g*

Ein paar __ Kleinfische kamen auch noch dazu und zwar ein paar Rotfedern und Goldorfen.


----------



## AxelU (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust durch Bachlauf?*

Hallo Tim,

ich habe meinen Teich auch erst seit 1 Jahr und bin daher bestimmt noch kein alter Hase. Aber 2 Grundfehler sind bei Deinem Teich vorhanden.

1. Die Teichfolie muss rundrum abgedeckt sein. Du wirst sonst Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit bekommen. Außerdem sieht das wirklich besch... aus.

2. Wenn ich das richtig anhand Deines Profils interpretiere, ist dein Teich gerade mal 1 Monat alt oder nur unwesentlich älter. In so einem jungen Teich haben Fische garantiert noch nichts verloren.

Punkt 1 kannst Du noch reparieren. Bei Punkt 2 musst Du beten, dass die Fische Deinen Fehler ohne Leiden überleben.

Axel


----------



## -LastManStanding- (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust durch Bachlauf?*

Wie kann ich die Folie am besten abdecken? Werd ich wohl wieder n Haufen Steine holen müssen oder?

Also den Fischen gehts sehr gut sind sehr fidel und quicklebendig und haben immer Hunger *gg*


----------



## Plätscher (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust durch Bachlauf?*



			
				-LastManStanding- schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich die Folie am besten abdecken? Werd ich wohl wieder n Haufen Steine holen müssen oder?



Hallo,

schau hier mal im Forum nach Ufermatte. Damit kann man gut die Folie abdecken.
Preisgünstige Alternative: einfacher Rasenteppich, aber vorher gut durchspülen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

